# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  فتاوى للشيخ الشعراوي عن أمور طبية

## ناني

طفل الأنابيب
قال تعالى " إن الله عند علم الساعة وينزل الغيث ويعلم ما فى الأرحام وما تدرى نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وما تدرى نفس بأي أرض تموت"
          علم الحق تبارك وتعالى ازلى سرمدي، غير محدود بمكان أو زمان، وقد سئلت سؤالاً – فى محاضرة علمية ألقيتها بين حشد هائل، ولفيف من الجامعيين منذ نحو عامين وكان السؤال يتصل بطفل الأنابيب ومحاولة تخليق طفل من منى الرجل وبويضة المرآة، بوضع كليهما فى ظرف مناسب لتلك الظروف الرحمية ، ومحاولة أقلمة الظروف من حول هذه البادرة، ثم بعد فترة يتم نقلها إلى تربة الرحم فى      الأم، وحتى يكتمل النمو تماماً.

          والسؤال هو: هل هذا يتعارض مع قوله تعالى" ولقد خلقنا الإنسان" ؟؟
          وقوله تعالى" ويعلم ما فى الأرحام" هل يتعارض معه المحاولات الطبية الناجحة لمعرفة نوع الجنين ذكراً كان أم أنثى؟؟
          ويضيف الإمام الجليل :
          ما تمت هذه التجارب إلا بأسباب الله من أخذ الحيوان المنوي من الرجل مخلوق الله، وأخذ البويضة من المرأة مخلوق الله أيضاً، وفى البيئة التي حددتها حكمة الله، ولما لم يقدروا على إيجاد وعاء يتسع لنمو الجنين ، عادوا به إلى رحم أمه حتى يؤكد مرجعه إلى أصوله.
          فالبيان الأول: 
          لا يتم أي نجاح فى مثل هذه المسائل إلا بإرادة الله سبحانه وتعالى، فهو الذي قدر ذلك وقرره فى غيبه الأزلي، ولو لم يرده الله تبارك وتعالى ما حدث وما تم.
          وفى مبتكرات الطب ومنجزاته الضخمة فى معرفة نوع الجنين، وهو فى بطن أمه لا نلقى أي تعارض مع قوله تعالى "ويعلم ما فى الأرحام"
وفى نظر الشيح الشعراوى:
          أن هذا العلم الإنساني لا يتم إلا بعد إجراء اختبارات معملية وتحاليل وبعد ذلك تظهر النتيجة والجنين فى بطن أمه، لكن العلم الإلهي اللامحدود غير مقرون باختبارات أو تحاليل ، وهو علم أزلي قبل أن تقع النطفة فى الرحم، ويضيف فضيلة الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوى، أن الطب لا يمكن أن  يعرف كافة المعلومات الغيبية عن الجنين مثل: أطويل هو أم قصير، أذكى أم أغبى، أشقى هو أم سعيد، هذا هو العلم الإلهي الذي قصر عنه، ويقصر فيه العلم الإنساني مهما بلغ من تطور وتقدم .
          هذا هو مجمل رأى الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوى فى القضية. 




تعليق طبي للدكتور السيد الجميلى
          ولدت أول طفلة بواسطة أنابيب الاختبار عام 1978م . ثم تتابعت هذه العملية بعد ذلك بنجاح وتوفيق، ولا سيما فى إنجلترا.
          ورغم أن بريطانيا هي التي بدأت التجربة, إلا أن كثيراً من دول العالم أجرت التجربة أيضاً بنجاح باهر، بل وأدخلت عليها تطورات، وتحسينات شتى، تكفل للجنين راحة تامة.
          وقامت استراليا بتجربة أول توأم لأنبوبة اختبار، وتمت هذه التجربة الأولى من نوعها للتوأم كالآتي:

            تؤخذ بويضة من أحد المبيضين، ويتم إخصابها فى أنبوبة اختبار بالحيوان المنوي للذكر ( الزوج) ثم تزرع فى الرحم، فيحدث الحمل العادي، وهذه التجربة يستعين بها العلماء للتغلب على العقم الناجم من انسداد "قناة فالوب" عند الزوجة، ورغم ذلك فإن العملية صعبة معقدة عند إجرائها، وقد توصل علماء استراليا إلة ابتكار جديد من نوعه فى هذا المضمار يحفز عملية (الإباضة) بدلاً من انتظار واحدة كل شهر، وذلك بإعطاء الزوجة عقاراً جديداً يجعلها تطلق أكثر من بويضة كل   شهر، بل عدة بويضات فى المرة الواحدة، وبذلك أتيحت الفرصة لإخصاب بويضتين فأكثر، وتم زرعها فى تربة الرحم، وإذا كتب الله التوفيق لهذه التجربة، فستزداد فرصة إنجاب التوائم للزوجة العقيم.



التعقيم وربط الأنابيبس: ما حكم الدين ف التعقيم وربط الأنابيب؟
(جـ): حرام حرام حرام بالإجماع، لأي سبب حتى ولو خاف الجراح انفجار الرحم .. ذلك لأن علم الطبيب غير علم الله، والمرأة ليست آلة أو ميكانيكا، والأطباء لا يعلمون متى سيرزقها الله العافية.
          والذي يجترئ عليها سيحوجه الله إليهم ( إلى النسل )، ويزيل الله كل من   معه، فيحتاج النسل مرة أخرى.

س: أحياناً تجرى عملية ، عمليتان ، وثلاثاً، قيصرية لسيدة، ثم نراها بعد ذلك مهددة بالموت لأي حمل قادم، فتطلب من جراح النساء والولادة أن يربط لها الأنابيب...
(جـ) : لا يزال الشيخ الشعراوى عند رأيه ... فيقول:
          أنت تتكلم بحساباتك ، والخالق له حساب فوق ذلك، فلا دخل لك.
          ثم يرد سؤال خطير له أهمية.





متى يكون التعقيم مباحاً؟س: كيف نبيح الإجهاض إذا دعت إليه الحالة الصحية للحامل، ولا نبيح التعقيم لما قد تسببه الأمراض الموجودة بالسيدة من أضرار لصحتها بالنسبة للحمل المستقبل؟
(جـ) : حالة الضرر الموجود من الحمل فى حالة الإجهاض واضحة الآن، أما الذي قد يظهر مستقبلاً فى علم الله ، وليس من شأنك.

(1) 
          لذلك فمجمل القول : أن الروح الإنسانية تدب فى الجنين بعد 120 يوماً من الحمل، ولا بد من التفريق بين الناميات الحيوانية، والناميات النباتية، وبين الروح.
(2)
          الإجهاض بكافة أنواعه وأسبابه محرم، ما لم يكن لسبب متعلق بصحة الأم، وواقع الآن، وليس متوقعاً، لأن فى ذلك حكم على مستقبلنا، يريد الله أن يخلق فيه ما يخلق.
(3)
          منع الحمل لا ضرر منه ولا بأس، بشرط أن يكون باتفاق الزوجين، وألا يكون السبب فيه الخوف من قلة الرزق، وأن تكون هماك أسباب صحية خشية الضرر على الزوجة، ويثبت ذلك طبيباً ....


          التعقيم بكافة أنواعه حرام حرام حرام، مهما كانت الأسباب. 





التبرع بالدم          س: ما هو ثواب التبرع بالدم، وهل من حق المتبرع أن ينال جزاء على ذلك، وهل الحصول على الجائزة يلغى ثواب التبرع، نرجو الإفادة من فضيلة الإمام؟؟

          (جـ): تفضل مولانا الشيخ الشعراوى بالإجابة قائلاً: إن مجرد التبرع بالدم ولو أخذ عليه أجراً يوجب الثواب، لأن هذا العمل قد يساعد فى إنقاذ حياة إنسان خصوصاً بعد أن أمكن الطب الحديث الاستفادة بالدم الموجود ولو بعد فترة .. ما دام القدر الذي يتبرع به المتبرع لا يضعفه، ولا يؤذى صحته، ودليل ذلك أنه من الممكن أن يجرح إنساناً عفواً، وينزف كمية كبيرة من الدم قد تزيد عن الكمية التي تؤخذ منه عند التبرع وعندما يتوقف الجرح لا يؤثر الدم المفقود على حياته ولو على عموم  صحته إذا كان أصلاً ذا صحة وعافية، بل وأكثر من ذلك فإن الدم يتجدد، ويستعيد الجسم الدم المفقود.. وبذلك فما دامت كمية الدم الذي يتبرع بها الإنسان من دمه لا تؤثر على صحته، وكان ذلك تحت إشراف ورعاية طبية، فإن مجرد القيام بهذا العمل ولو بأجر يكون عليه الثواب، وإن أراد المتبرع التنازل عن أجره فيكون له بذلك ثوابان .. ثواب التبرع بالدم، وثواب التبرع بالأجر والله تعالى أعلم.


الروح الإنساني  والحركةس: ما هي الروح ومتى تدب فى الجنين؟
(جـ) هذا السؤال سؤل عنه رسول الله  ـ  صلى الله عليه وسلم – وأمر بالإجابة عنه: ( قل الروح من أمر ربى وما أوتيتم من الروح إلا قليلاً )
          يبقى هنا معناه أنه لا سبيل لتحديد البشر للروح، إلا أنهم فقط يعرفونها بظواهرها فى الكائن الذي تحل فيه الروح، وهناك أشياء كثيرة فى عالمنا المادي الداخل تحت تجاربنا، لا تستطيع أن تحدد كنة هذا الشئ،  وإنما تعرفه بظواهره، فأنت لا تستطيع أن تحدد ما هي الكهرباء حتى الآن، إنما تعرفها بظواهرها.


النمو والروحس: هل النمو دليل على وجود الروح؟
(جـ) : أجاب فضيلة الشيخ الشعراوى:
          كلا.. هذا هو الخلط، لأنهم يعتبرون أن كل ما ينمو فيه الروح، والنبات ينمو، ولا الروح فيه، ولكن فيه حياة.
          إذن الحياة فى النبات، والروح ليست فيه رغم أنه ينمو. 




                                       متى يكون التعقيم مباحاً؟
        س: كيف نبيح الإجهاض إذا دعت إليه الحالة الصحية للحامل، ولا نبيح التعقيم لما قد تسببه الأمراض الموجودة بالسيدة من أضرار لصحتها بالنسبة للحمل المستقبل؟
(جـ) : حالة الضرر الموجود من الحمل فى حالة الإجهاض واضحة الآن، أما الذي قد يظهر مستقبلاً فى علم الله ، وليس من شأنك.

(1) 
          لذلك فمجمل القول : أن الروح الإنسانية تدب فى الجنين بعد 120 يوماً من الحمل، ولا بد من التفريق بين الناميات الحيوانية، والناميات النباتية، وبين الروح.
(2)
          الإجهاض بكافة أنواعه وأسبابه محرم، ما لم يكن لسبب متعلق بصحة الأم، وواقع الآن، وليس متوقعاً، لأن فى ذلك حكم على مستقبلنا، يريد الله أن يخلق فيه ما يخلق.
(3)
          منع الحمل لا ضرر منه ولا بأس، بشرط أن يكون باتفاق الزوجين، وألا يكون السبب فيه الخوف من قلة الرزق، وأن تكون هماك أسباب صحية خشية الضرر على الزوجة، ويثبت ذلك طبيباً ....


          التعقيم بكافة أنواعه حرام حرام حرام، مهما كانت الأسباب. 

الجنين والروحس: هل عندما تشعر السيدة الحامل بالحركة فى بطنها تستطيع أن تقول: إن الجنين دبي فيه الروح؟
(جـ) : كلا.. هناك نامية حيوانية ، وغنما ظواهر الروح الإنساني هي أن يشكل، وتكون فيه خصائص الفكر، وخصائص الروح الإنسانية، ولا يكون مثل الحيوان.
ويضيف فضيلة الإمام الجليل:
فى التركيب العضو للحيوان ( الأرنب مثلاً ) مشابه للإنسان، لأنه من رتبة الثديات، فما هو الفرق؟
إن الفرق بين الأرنب والإنسان هو العقل والفكر.
ويقول الإمام العالم: أنا أستطيع أن أعلم القرد. ويقبل العلم، لكنه لا يستطيع أن ينقل ما تعلم إلى غيره من القرود أو يورثه.



الإجهاض بين الطب والدينس: ما حكم الإسلام فى الإجهاض؟
(جـ): لا يمكن أن يباح إلا بأمر يتعلق بصحة الأم.
مع أن يوجد ما يجهض، بالعزل أنت حر فيها، ولا بد من رضي الزوجين. وأي سبب آخر غير مقبول.
ولا بد أن يكون قبل 120 يوماً – مائة وعشرون يوماً – قبل أن تدب الروح فى الجنين.
          وهنا يوضح الشيخ الشعراوى أن الإجهاض أجازه العلماء قبل أن تدب الروح فى الجنين أي قبل 120 يوماً.
واستشهد بقول النبي ( ص) فيما رواه بن مسعود: "إن أحدكم ليجمع خلقه من بطن أمه، نطفة أربعين يوماً، ثم علقه بعد ذلك، ثم مضغة فى مثله، ثم يرسل إليه الملك فينفخ فيه الروح"




                                      الإجهاض قبل نفخ الروح
س: ألا يعتبر الإجهاض قبل 120 يوماً من الحمل اعتداء على الجنين؟
(جـ ) يجيب فضيلة الشيخ الشعراوى عن ذلك فيقول: على هذا نقول: إن الإنسان الذي يعتدي عليه هل هو الإنسان بالقوة، أم الإنسان بالفعل؟
          الإنسان بالقوة الذي إن ترك لمجاملة صار إنساناً، والإنسان بالفعل هو الذي أصبح إنساناً بالفعل، ولا يتم ذلك إلا بعد 120 يوماً، وما قبل ذلك يكون قابلا لأن يكون إنساناً.
          واستشهد الشيخ الجليل بنواة البلح، فقال: نواة النخلة.. أنا أقول عليها نخلة بالقوة، أي أنني إذا وضعتها فى الأرض، وأعطيتها اللازم تصبح نخلة، إنما هل هي نخلة بالفعل؟لا..
س: وأليس القضاء على الحياة نفسها حراماً؟
(جـ) : عندما تكسر نواة البلح ، هل تكون قد اعتديت على نخلة؟
س: إذاً لا علاقة بين الروح والحركة...
(جـ) معنى الروح الإنساني أن تجعل الإنسان الذي فى كل أعضائه وأجهزته مثل الحيوان، وبعد ذلك لا يكون حيواناً. فالأرنب الذي هو عند تشريحه أقرب ما يكون فى بنائه إلى الإنسان، لكنه لا يكون إنساناً، لأن الملك لم يحضر له، ويقول له كن إنساناً، والآخر يصبح إنساناً قابلاً للتعلم، ومحكوماً بشئ فوق الغريزة. 
ويطلق الشيخ العالم الجليل قاعدة قوية علمية :
          كل الناميات النباتية والحيوانية، وظائفها غريزية لا تستخدم المخ فى توجيهها، فالإنسان بعقله يختار بين البدائل ، أما هذه الناميات فلا.
          ويطلق الشيخ حكماً شرعياً ، وفتوى شديدة الخطورة ، خطيرة الشدة فى أهميتها فيقول:
          الإجهاض لا يمكن أن يباح إلا لأمر يتعلق بصحة المرأة.
          ويؤكد الشيخ الجليل غريزة هذه الناميات ، وأن اختيارها بين البدائل غير موجودة إطلاقاً بقوله:
          إذا ضربت القطة فلا إجابة لك عندها، ولا رد إلا رد واحد، وهو الخربشة.. أما الإنسان ، فإن له تعدداً فى اختيار البدائل نتيجة العقل والفكر. 


حول تشريح جثث الموتىس: هل تشريح جثث الموتى حلال أم حرام؟
(جـ): ويجيب فضيلة الشيخ الشعراوى قائلاً:
          التشريح نوعان: إما للوصول إلى نتائج علمية، أو تشريح لمعرفة سبب الوفاة فيما إذا وجد شك جنائي.
          وبالنسبة للأمر الأخير، فإنه يعين القضاء على مسائل كثيرة لمصلحة المجني عليه، بمعرفة قاتله، ولمصلحة المجتمع أيضاً، وليس القصد هذا تمثيل بجثة الميت.
          وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للبحث العلمي، فإن التشريح يفيد البشرية بالتعرف على جثة الإنسان، وما يمكن أن يتعرض له من أمراض قد تودي بحياته، فيكون التشريح حينئذ بقصد تعليمي يهدف إلى فائدة الإنسان .. وفى مثل هذه الحالات تكون الجثة غير معروفة، فلا يكون القصد أيضاً التمثيل بها.
          ولكن الذي يسؤ هنا هو امتهان الجثة بعد أن تؤدى الغرض منها، فلا يكون لها حرمة، أو أن تنبش القبور للإتيان بالجثث وسرقتها، وهذا بالطبع حرام قطعاً.
          ويجب أن نعرف أن أجزاء الميت محترمة ، ولها حرمة، بل إنه إذا بتر جزء من جسم الإنسان وهو حي، فإنه يدفن كما يدفن الميت تماماً، فإن للإنسان كرامة حياً وميتاً، وقد بلغ من كرامته أنه قيل: أن كل إهاب ( جلد ) دبغ فإنه يطهر بالدباغة، إلا الخنزير لنجاسته، والإنسان لكرامته.


          فإذا كان ولا بد أن نشرح، فالتشريح يكون باحترام وأدب، وأن يعيد كل شئ إلى أصوله، بعد أن يتم الهدف من تشريحه، فيدفن الدفن الطبيعي، ويحافظ على كرامته ، أما كما نرى من إهانة الجثث بعد أن ينالوا غرضهم منها فهو ما لا يقره أحد.


نظرية دارون الشعراوى          س: ما هي نظرية دارون التي أقامت، وأقعدت العلماء فترة من الزمن وهل هذه حقيقة علمية أم نظرية؟
          (جـ): يقول فضيلة الشيخ الشعراوى: إنها نظرية.. ولكن غير الفاهمين استقبلها على أنها حقيقة. ومن هنا نشأ الخطأ.
          وإذا كان التابعون لدارون أولاً هم الذين فندوا نظريته ثانياً لماذا نتعب نحن أنفسنا فى هذا الموضوع تعباً أقل ما يوصف به.. أننا نجعل دارون فى كفة أخرى؟ وحسبنا من هذا البحث ذلك الضلال.
          والرد البسيط النظري أن نقول لمن يفتن بهذه النظرية : أين العوامل التي أثرت فى القرد الأول ليصبح إنساناً، لماذا تركت بقية إخوته القرود على قرديتهم؟ ولماذا لم نلحظ قرداً لآخر يصبه هذا الدور من الارتقاء حتى يصير إلى إنسان؟ وهب أننا سلسلنا الإنسان عن قرد فالقرد عن ماذا؟ وماذا عن ماذا؟
          إذن لابد أن يوجد شئ عن شئ، وسنصل إلى .. الشئ الأول عن أي شئ؟
          والأجناس الأخرى من الحيوان.. ألها أصل تعود إليه بحيث تجمعها سلسلة واحدة؟ والنباتات وهى الكائن الحي الأدنى – ألها سلسلة أيضاً؟ بحيث نستطيع أن ننظمها فى سلك بحيث ننتهي إلى أوليتها؟ ارتقت فى حلقات .. فإن كان ذلك فلماذا لا نرى حلقة من حلقات الحيوان أو حلقة من حلقات النبات ترتقي أمام أعيننا إلى النوع الآخر. وقديماً قيل مثل هذا الكلام، ولكن بغير هذا الفهم على أن آخر شئ فى النبات أول شئ فى الحيوان وهو الإحساس .. ولكن تظل النبات نباتاً والحيوان حيواناً.
          فكذلك الحيوانات قد ترتقي فى بعض خصائصها، فتأخذ شئ من خواص الإنسان ، وهى القدرة على التقليد، ولكن تظل حيوانات، فلا ترتقي إلى إنسان.
          والدليل على ذلك أننا مثلاً حين نعلم القرد أي عمل، فقد يستطيع أن يفعله فعلاً مبدئياً، ولمن لا يستطيع هو أن يعمله لجنسه. بل يظل قرداً كما هو.
          ووقوف حلقات الأشياء فى دوائرها يدل على أنها حركات قادرة وليست متنقلة.

----------

